
Device Stitches You Up Without the Need for Stitches - bookofjoe
https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/asb4do/this_device_stitches_you_up_without_the_need_of/
======
thecrumb
$30! Wow. Sorry - i'll stick with duct tape and superglue.

They seem to think I'm going to use this instead of going to the ER??? No. I'm
going to patch myself up with it then take myself to the ER to get it done
properly.

Great idea - wrong marketing.

------
jazoom
For small cuts super glue will work better than this. For complex, dirty or
deep lacerations, this will not be good. We still use sutures for a reason,
despite the fact it takes us longer to put them in.

